

The Incredible IDEO Global Chain Reaction Experience - nebula
http://labs.ideo.com/2008/10/28/the-incredible-ideo-global-chain-reaction-experience/

======
Timothee
I really enjoyed the hot-dog dialing on the iPhone and the helium-inflated
bubble tower.

